# Videos para PSP, x264 y Mencoder

## edgar_uriel84

Hola, he gastado como 3 horas de mi vida intentanto convertir un video (cualquiera) al formato H.264 para psp. Cuando reproduzco el video muestra (que funciona en el psp) sale esto:

 *mplayer -identify wrote:*   

> MPlayer SVN-r29796-4.4.3 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team
> 
> Reproduciendo /media/sdb1/VIDEO/[RSS] Sample Channel/Sample Video Clip.mp4.
> 
> Detectado formato de archivo libavformat.
> ...

 

Anoto todas estas opciones de mencoder que he recolectado en este y otros foros (es tema bastante comentado), ninguna me ha funcionado dentro del psp (el primero que anoto no termina de convertir el video). Si alguien tiene un psp y ha convertido sus peliculas a este formato, pido la receta.

```
$mencoder INPUT -sws 9 -aid 128 -af volume=15:0 -vf pullup,softskip,dsize=480:272,scale=0:0,harddup,unsharp=l3×3:0.7 -ofps 24000/1001 -oac faac -faacopts br=128:mpeg=4:object=2:raw -channels 2 -srate 48000 -ovc x264 -x264encopts bitrate=500:global_header:partitions=all:trellis=1:level_idc=30 -of lavf -lavfopts format=psp -o OUTPUT

$mencoder INPUT -sws 9 -vf scale=480:272,harddup,unsharp=l3x3:0.7 -oac faac -faacopts br=128:mpeg=4:object=2:raw -ovc x264 -x264encopts bitrate=650:global_header:partitions=all:trellis=1:vbv_maxrate=768:vbv_bufsize=2000:level_idc=30:threads=2 -of lavf -lavfopts format=psp -ofps 24000/1001 -o OUTPUT

$mencoder INPUT -oac lavc -ovc x264 -of lavf -x264encopts bitrate=384:bframes=0:global_header:level_idc=21:pass=2 -ffourcc x264 -lavcopts aglobal=1:acodec=aac:abitrate=92 -af volnorm=1:.99 -vf scale=420:287,harddup -lavfopts format=psp -ofps 24000/1001 -o OUTPUT

$mencoder INPUT -sws 9 -vf scale=480:-10,harddup,unsharp=l3x3:0.7,expand=480:272 -oac faac -faacopts br=128:mpeg=4:object=2:raw -ovc x264 -x264encopts bitrate=650:global_header:partitions=all:trellis=1:vbv_maxrate=768:vbv_bufsize=2000:level_idc=30 -of lavf -lavfopts format=psp -o OUTPUT 

$mencoder INPUT -sws 9 -vf pullup,softskip,scale=480:-10,harddup,unsharp=l3x3:0.7,expand=480:272 -ofps 24000/1001 -oac faac -faacopts br=128:mpeg=4:object=2:raw -ovc x264 -x264encopts bitrate=650:global_header:partitions=all:trellis=1:vbv_maxrate=768:vbv_bufsize=2000:level_idc=30 -of lavf -lavfopts format=psp -o OUTPUT 

$mencoder INPUT -sws 9 -vf pp=lb,scale=480:-10,harddup,unsharp=l3x3:0.7,expand=480:272 -fps 30000/1001 -ofps 30000/1001 -oac faac -faacopts br=128:mpeg=4:object=2:raw -ovc x264 -x264encopts bitrate=650:global_header:partitions=all:trellis=1:vbv_maxrate=768:vbv_bufsize=2000:level_idc=30 -of lavf -lavfopts format=psp -o OUTPUT
```

----------

## gringo

apenas tengo experiencia con las opciones del mencoder este porque uso un programita llamado transmageddon para convertir películas. Acabo de mirar y hay un perfil disponible para psp, igual te soluciona el problema.

Hay un ebuild en el overlay dev-zero -> http://gpo.zugaina.org/media-video/transmageddon , no sé si ya está tb. en el árbol oficial de portage.

saluetes

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *gringo wrote:*   

> apenas tengo experiencia con las opciones del mencoder este porque uso un programita llamado transmageddon para convertir películas. Acabo de mirar y hay un perfil disponible para psp, igual te soluciona el problema.
> 
> 

 

Mi experiencia también es muy poca con mencoder. Transmageddon usa Gstreamer, pero parece que no usa librerías Gnome así que lo instalare para ver que opciones para convertir usa y ver si puedo usarlas con mencoder. Gracias por el consejo.

----------

